# 5th Edition Blood Angels.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jared van Kell @ Librarium Online said:


> Background
> 
> A little bit of background: another main theme of the codex is that the curse is becoming stronger. In reaction to this there is a kind of philosophical schism inside the chapter - nothing like civil war but an ongoing dispute. The Sanguinians try to adhere to the principle of their primarch and take the curse as a test of character. They try to overcome the affects and stay as civil as possible. Dante is the leader of this faction and it is the more influential. The Faustians however try to use the curse. They believe it was a gift of their dying Primarch to his children, that he gave them his strength. But it was wasted for millenia by overly hesitant chapter masters. The Faustians were a minor group and only prominent inside the Flesh Tearer Chapter. The ascend of the Lord of Death however sparked a fast growth of this group. Mephiston was the living proof that the black rage was not a curse but a only locked door on the way to the full potential of the Blood Angels. Sanguinary Priest Faustus is the most influential member. He is the lord of the tower of Amareo and has studied the black rage for centuries. The successor chapter have similiar groups. The only exceptions are the Flesh Tearers and Angels Sanguine. The former are all Faustians, the latter all Sanguinians.
> 
> ...


Found this,it pretty much encompasses everything we've heard so far.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jared van Kell @ Librarium Online said:


> Box Sets
> 
> Will be getting a new box similar to the Space Wolves box set that can be combined with the normal tactical squad box set. This box set contains the following.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, I like the sound of the Honor Guard with the sculpted armor. The one thing I did notice however (and it happened with SWs as well) is that there are no vehicle upgrade sprues mentioned, where as BTs and DAs came with icons to decorate your vehicles with. They might still come out with some for BAs, well we can hope anyway.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Some more info from the Dude.




> General info
> 
> Release 8 April 2010
> 
> ...


----------

